# T-Home Homepagelösungen - taugen die was?



## WiZdooM (21. April 2009)

Hallo

Bei mir ist ein Prospekt von T-Home auf den Schreibtisch geflattert.

Details hier auf der entsprechenden T-Home-Infoseite.

1. Ist irgendjemand in einer Firma angestellt, die ein solches Paket nutzt?
2. Wenn ja: Welches nutzt ihr?
3. Taugt der Minishop was? Wie sieht der aus? Was kann der?
4. Wie siehts mit Email-Zuverlässigkeit und -Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten aus?
5. Ist das ganze Roothosting oder V-Hosting oder gar Dedicated Hosting?
6. Wie siehts mit anderen Serverseitigen Technologien wie ASP.NET aus?
7. Wie ist der Kundensupport, wenn man mal Probleme hat? Sind die Leute kompetent?

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. April 2009)

Hallo WiZdooM,

zu den meisten Punkten darf ich aus wettbewerbsrechtlichen Gründen nichts sagen - daher ist meine Antwort sehr allgemein gehalten.



WiZdooM hat gesagt.:


> 5. Ist das ganze Roothosting oder V-Hosting oder gar Dedicated Hosting?


Um die Begriffe mal ein wenig zu entwirren, obwohl einige Anbieter diese (nach meiner persönlichen Meinung) bewusst vermischen (das hat ausdrücklich keinerlei Bezug zu dem genannten Anbieter).

Grundsätzlich lassen sich drei verschiedene Arten unterscheiden:
1) Shared Hosting: Beim Shared Hosting liegen eine beliebige Anzahl an Kunden auf einem dedizierten (physikalischen) Server und teilen sich die Resourcen des Servers. Wenn auf dem Server nur du als Kunde liegst, ist das inhaltlich das, was unter 2) aufgeführt ist.

2) Dedizierter Server: Hier bist du als einziger Kunde auf dem dedizierten Server, sodass dir alle Resourcen zur Verfügung stehen (halt das, was die Hardware hergibt).

3) Virtueller Server: Hierbei handelt es sich um einen dedizierten (physikalischen) Server, auf dem wiederum weitere Server virtualisiert werden; es ist ähnlich zum Shared Hosting, nur dass hast du hier nicht nur einen reinen FTP-Zugriff, sondern kompletten Zugriff auf das Betriebssystem (deines virtuellen Servers). Alle virtuellen Server zusammen teilen sich die Resourcen des darunterliegenden dedizierten Servers.

Welche Methode genau beim genannten Anbieter verwendet wird, kann ich mangels Kenntnis nicht sagen.



WiZdooM hat gesagt.:


> 6. Wie siehts mit anderen Serverseitigen Technologien wie ASP.NET aus?


Hier muss grundsätzlich unterschieden werden, ob es sich um einen Windows- oder Linux-basierten Server handelt. Auf Linux-basierten Server kann ASP.NET zu 99,9% der Fälle nicht ausgeführt werden.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte ein wenig beim Entwirren weiterhelfen.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------



## WiZdooM (23. April 2009)

Hallo



Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:


> Hier muss grundsätzlich unterschieden werden, ob es sich um einen Windows- oder Linux-basierten Server handelt. Auf Linux-basierten Server kann ASP.NET zu 99,9% der Fälle nicht ausgeführt werden.



Das genau ist halt die Frage, was dort genutzt wird.. Dass sich ASP in 99,9% aller Fälle nicht auf einem Linux ausführen lässt, ist mir bereits bekannt. Ich habe von Emulationen auf Java-Basis gelesen, aber wenn ich Java hätte nutzen wollen würde ich doch gleich Java nehmen  Von daher war mir das soweit eigentlich bekannt. Da sich die verwendeten Systeme ebenfalls meiner Kenntniss entziehen kann ich ebenfalls nur Vermutungen anstellen. Und meine persönliche Vermutung liegt auf einem Linux-System.

Nur damit wir uns nicht missverstehen: Ich möchte hier den o.g. Anbieter nicht diffamieren oder schlechtreden. Es geht mir bei der Frage, um die Erfahrungen und Meinungen der Community. Möglicherweise ist meine Fragestellung in Teilen etwas ungünstig gewählt. Mitunter hängen auch sicher einige Fragen mit dem zugrundeliegenden Hostingsystem zusammen.


----------

